# Squatter spots in Baltimore



## Psylock1045 (Feb 22, 2015)

Trying to find 1 location in particular...the boxcars. saw it in a youtube video and figured that'd be my best bet for getting a preview into the travelers life that I'll be living in about a month...except I've searched google maps and I can't find it anywhere. Anyone have an exact location for this place? It's supposed to be some old abandoned train cars from after the Baltimore Tunnel Fire in the early 2000s.

If this is in the wrong forum, sorry, and please move it. Thanks

-Psy


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 22, 2015)

they were removed a few years ago, right after i moved away from baltimore. i'm guessing you saw them from my youtube video?



if you're curious, they used to be located here:

https://www.google.com/maps/place/B...m2!3m1!1s0x89c803aed6f483b7:0x44896a84223e758

about two blocks from my old house, next to a used car dealership.


----------



## Psylock1045 (Feb 22, 2015)

Yep thatd be the one lol. Well damn, was really hoping to see them. Know of any other good traveller/squatter spots in the area?


----------

